# [SOLVED] HIDCLASS.SYS BSOD



## markmandyderek (Aug 7, 2011)

I keep getting a warning in event viewer from the Kernal PnP source stating:

The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device USB\VID_BEEF&PID_0006\AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.

I ran driver verifier and I got a BSOD that told me that hidclass.sys was a vista driver fault.

I know this is a USB driver. but i'm not sure how to update it. PLEASE HELP!

See the attached data.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HIDCLASS.SYS BSOD*

Hi - 

Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info (ALL files, please) - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Also, run Speccy - Download Speccy 1.11.256 - FileHippo.com
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

What is plugged into the USB ports?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## markmandyderek (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: HIDCLASS.SYS BSOD*

I have already ran driver verifier the results are attached to my first post. I will download the speccy program later today when I get home. As far as what's connected by USB I have a printer, keyboard and mouse, one maxtor onetouch 4 plus external hard drive and one WD MyBook external hard drive. Oh and there's a TEAC CAB-200 19-1 Media Card Reader with integrated bluetooth that is attached via usb too.


----------



## markmandyderek (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: HIDCLASS.SYS BSOD*

I've gotten two more windows freezes and next boot BSOD's while trying to copy some videos from my video camera...which was connected via USB. I wasn't running driver verifier at the time these BSOD's happened.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HIDCLASS.SYS BSOD*



markmandyderek said:


> I have already ran driver verifier the results are attached to my first post. I will download the speccy program later today when I get home.


There were 6 files in your zip attachment. There should be ~30 files.

The sole dump was VERIFIER_ENABLED, but named a Microsoft OS USB related driver, which is indicative of hardware failure. 



markmandyderek said:


> As far as what's connected by USB I have a printer, keyboard and mouse, one maxtor onetouch 4 plus external hard drive and one WD MyBook external hard drive. Oh and there's a TEAC CAB-200 19-1 Media Card Reader with integrated bluetooth that is attached via usb too.


Are the external HDDs self powered (plugged into elec outlet)? 

If you have software/ drivers loaded for external USB HDDs (like one touch backup) - remove it.

Bluetooth may be an issue. You have 2007 BT drivers (likely from Vista) in your Windows 7 SP1 system. Go to System Manufacturer's support site and obtain Windows 7 drivers. The *OEM* drivers are from your system manufacturer, too -

```
[font=lucida console]OEM03Vid.sys    Wed Apr 25 03:42:48 2007 (462F0678) - OEM driver
OEM03Vfx.sys    Mon Mar 05 05:55:47 2007 (45EBF733)
OEM03Afx.sys    Fri Jun 08 04:00:36 2007 (46690CA4)

btwavdt.sys     Fri Feb 02 13:53:57 2007 (45C388C5) - Bluetooth driver
btwaudio.sys    Fri Feb 02 13:55:22 2007 (45C3891A)
btwrchid.sys    Fri Feb 02 13:55:48 2007 (45C38934)

e1e6232e.sys    Fri Jun 05 15:08:41 2009 (4A296D39) - Intel Ethernet

ElRawDsk.sys    Sat Jul 26 13:59:09 2008 (488B65ED) [/font]
```
I would uninstall ElRawDsk. 

http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#btwavdt.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#btwaudio.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#btwrchid.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#e1e6232e.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#ElRawDsk.sys

BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\080611-11887-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sun Aug  7 00:11:50.795 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:31.356
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_220
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc9_220_HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0
Bugcheck code 000000C9
Arguments 00000000`00000220 fffff880`0734e710 fffff980`0be52990 fffffa80`0c3ce540
BiosVersion = A07
BiosReleaseDate = 02/25/2009
SystemManufacturer = Dell Inc.
SystemProductName = Dell XPS420                  
MaxSpeed:     2330
CurrentSpeed: 2327¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨  [/font]
```




```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\__processed_BSOD_dumps__\__2011-08-09__00.49____\080611-11887-01.dmp]

Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0525e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`054a3650
Debug session time: Sun Aug  7 00:11:50.795 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:31.356
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C9, {220, fffff8800734e710, fffff9800be52990, fffffa800c3ce540}

Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION (c9)
The IO manager has caught a misbehaving driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000220, IRP_MJ_SYSTEM_CONTROL has been completed by someone other than the ProviderId.
	This IRP should either have been completed earlier or should have been passed
	down.
Arg2: fffff8800734e710, The address in the driver's code where the error was detected.
Arg3: fffff9800be52990, IRP address.
Arg4: fffffa800c3ce540, ProviderId.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_220

DRIVER_VERIFIER_IO_VIOLATION_TYPE:  220

FAULTING_IP: 
HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0
fffff880`0734e710 48895c2410      mov     qword ptr [rsp+10h],rbx

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0
fffff880`0734e710 48895c2410      mov     qword ptr [rsp+10h],rbx

IRP_ADDRESS:  fffff9800be52990

DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa800cc68050

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LOCK_ADDRESS:  fffff800054d9b60 -- (!locks fffff800054d9b60)

Resource @ nt!PiEngineLock (0xfffff800054d9b60)    Available

WARNING: SystemResourcesList->Flink chain invalid. Resource may be corrupted, or already deleted.


WARNING: SystemResourcesList->Blink chain invalid. Resource may be corrupted, or already deleted.

1 total locks

PNP_TRIAGE: 
	Lock address  : 0xfffff800054d9b60
	Thread Count  : 0
	Thread address: 0x0000000000000000
	Thread wait   : 0x0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800057643dc to fffff800052ddd00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`035ef0b8 fffff800`057643dc : 00000000`000000c9 00000000`00000220 fffff880`0734e710 fffff980`0be52990 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`035ef0c0 fffff800`0576e47a : fffff800`057629f0 fffff880`0734e710 fffff980`0be52990 fffffa80`0c3ce540 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`035ef100 fffff800`0576f0ff : 00000000`00000220 fffffa80`0c3ce540 fffff980`0be52990 00000000`ffffffff : nt!ViErrorFinishReport+0xda
fffff880`035ef150 fffff800`057746a7 : fffff980`0be52f28 fffff880`0734e710 00000000`00000000 00000000`000001f1 : nt!VfErrorReport10+0x6f
fffff880`035ef230 fffff800`0576404e : fffffa80`0b80ce90 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!VfWmiVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x67
fffff880`035ef260 fffff800`05770b2d : fffffa80`0c4011e0 fffffa80`0b80c5d0 fffff980`0be52990 fffff980`0be52990 : nt!VfMajorVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x6e
fffff880`035ef2a0 fffff800`0578250d : fffff980`0be52f28 fffff880`035ef480 00000000`c0000010 fffff980`0be52f28 : nt!IovpCompleteRequest2+0xad
fffff880`035ef310 fffff800`052e1091 : fffff980`0be52f2b fffff800`00000000 00000000`000000ff fffff880`00000005 : nt!IovpLocalCompletionRoutine+0x9d
fffff880`035ef370 fffff800`0577a19f : fffff980`0be52990 fffff880`07358400 fffffa80`0cc68100 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3b1
fffff880`035ef450 fffff800`052c38c2 : fffff880`00000013 fffff880`035ef578 fffff980`0be52f28 fffffa80`0cc681a0 : nt!IovCompleteRequest+0x19f
fffff880`035ef520 fffff880`0734ea0f : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0cc681a0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000017 : nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest+0x16
fffff880`035ef550 fffff880`0734e7fb : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0cc681a0 fffff980`0be52990 fffff880`035ef600 : HIDCLASS!HidpIrpMajorDefault+0x8b
fffff880`035ef590 fffff800`05780c16 : fffff980`00000002 fffff980`0be52990 00000000`00000002 fffff800`0577c37e : HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0xeb
fffff880`035ef600 fffff800`0577fc42 : fffff980`0be52f70 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0c3e51e0 fffffa80`0c384d30 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`035ef660 fffff800`05780c16 : fffff980`0be52990 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0c3e5090 00000000`00000000 : nt!ViFilterDispatchPower+0x62
fffff880`035ef690 fffff800`0577fd58 : fffff980`0be52990 fffffa80`0c3e5090 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c395900 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`035ef6f0 fffff800`0577fe42 : fffffa80`0c3ce540 fffffa80`076703f0 fffffa80`0c3ce540 00000000`00000017 : nt!VfIrpSendSynchronousIrp+0xe8
fffff880`035ef760 fffff800`0576cfaf : fffffa80`0c3ce270 00000000`000007ff fffff800`054145b8 fffff800`05670a89 : nt!VfWmiTestStartedPdoStack+0x72
fffff880`035ef800 fffff800`05387a22 : fffffa80`0c3ce270 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!VfMajorTestStartedPdoStack+0x5f
fffff880`035ef830 fffff800`056c504c : fffffa80`0c3ce270 fffffa80`076703f0 00000000`00000001 01535242`00000010 : nt!PpvUtilTestStartedPdoStack+0x12
fffff880`035ef860 fffff800`056c6c44 : fffffa80`0c3ce270 fffffa80`0c3ce270 fffffa80`076703f0 00000000`00000001 : nt!PipProcessStartPhase3+0x55c
fffff880`035ef950 fffff800`056c7208 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000010 fffff800`056c7170 : nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x264
fffff880`035efbc0 fffff800`053d7927 : 00000001`00000003 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000084 : nt!PiProcessReenumeration+0x98
fffff880`035efc10 fffff800`052e8021 : fffff800`053d7600 fffff800`055d4001 fffffa80`076a7100 00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x327
fffff880`035efcb0 fffff800`0557a32e : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`076a71a0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`07603890 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`035efd40 fffff800`052cf666 : fffff880`009ee180 fffffa80`076a71a0 fffff880`009f8f40 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`035efd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`035f0000 fffff880`035ea000 fffff880`035eebc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: HIDCLASS

IMAGE_NAME:  HIDCLASS.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce7a665

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc9_220_HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc9_220_HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa800c3ce540 rbx=00000000000000c9 rcx=00000000000000c9
rdx=0000000000000220 rsi=fffff9800be52990 rdi=fffffa800c3ce540
rip=fffff800052ddd00 rsp=fffff880035ef0b8 rbp=fffff8800734e710
 r8=fffff8800734e710  r9=fffff9800be52990 r10=fffff800057b1cac
r11=000000000000000d r12=fffffa800c4011e0 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffffa800b80ce90 r15=fffffa800cc68050
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00200246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`052ddd00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`035ef0c0=00000000000000c9
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`035ef0b8 fffff800`057643dc : 00000000`000000c9 00000000`00000220 fffff880`0734e710 fffff980`0be52990 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`035ef0c0 fffff800`0576e47a : fffff800`057629f0 fffff880`0734e710 fffff980`0be52990 fffffa80`0c3ce540 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`035ef100 fffff800`0576f0ff : 00000000`00000220 fffffa80`0c3ce540 fffff980`0be52990 00000000`ffffffff : nt!ViErrorFinishReport+0xda
fffff880`035ef150 fffff800`057746a7 : fffff980`0be52f28 fffff880`0734e710 00000000`00000000 00000000`000001f1 : nt!VfErrorReport10+0x6f
fffff880`035ef230 fffff800`0576404e : fffffa80`0b80ce90 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!VfWmiVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x67
fffff880`035ef260 fffff800`05770b2d : fffffa80`0c4011e0 fffffa80`0b80c5d0 fffff980`0be52990 fffff980`0be52990 : nt!VfMajorVerifyIrpStackUpward+0x6e
fffff880`035ef2a0 fffff800`0578250d : fffff980`0be52f28 fffff880`035ef480 00000000`c0000010 fffff980`0be52f28 : nt!IovpCompleteRequest2+0xad
fffff880`035ef310 fffff800`052e1091 : fffff980`0be52f2b fffff800`00000000 00000000`000000ff fffff880`00000005 : nt!IovpLocalCompletionRoutine+0x9d
fffff880`035ef370 fffff800`0577a19f : fffff980`0be52990 fffff880`07358400 fffffa80`0cc68100 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x3b1
fffff880`035ef450 fffff800`052c38c2 : fffff880`00000013 fffff880`035ef578 fffff980`0be52f28 fffffa80`0cc681a0 : nt!IovCompleteRequest+0x19f
fffff880`035ef520 fffff880`0734ea0f : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0cc681a0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000017 : nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest+0x16
fffff880`035ef550 fffff880`0734e7fb : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0cc681a0 fffff980`0be52990 fffff880`035ef600 : HIDCLASS!HidpIrpMajorDefault+0x8b
fffff880`035ef590 fffff800`05780c16 : fffff980`00000002 fffff980`0be52990 00000000`00000002 fffff800`0577c37e : HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0xeb
fffff880`035ef600 fffff800`0577fc42 : fffff980`0be52f70 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0c3e51e0 fffffa80`0c384d30 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`035ef660 fffff800`05780c16 : fffff980`0be52990 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0c3e5090 00000000`00000000 : nt!ViFilterDispatchPower+0x62
fffff880`035ef690 fffff800`0577fd58 : fffff980`0be52990 fffffa80`0c3e5090 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c395900 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`035ef6f0 fffff800`0577fe42 : fffffa80`0c3ce540 fffffa80`076703f0 fffffa80`0c3ce540 00000000`00000017 : nt!VfIrpSendSynchronousIrp+0xe8
fffff880`035ef760 fffff800`0576cfaf : fffffa80`0c3ce270 00000000`000007ff fffff800`054145b8 fffff800`05670a89 : nt!VfWmiTestStartedPdoStack+0x72
fffff880`035ef800 fffff800`05387a22 : fffffa80`0c3ce270 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!VfMajorTestStartedPdoStack+0x5f
fffff880`035ef830 fffff800`056c504c : fffffa80`0c3ce270 fffffa80`076703f0 00000000`00000001 01535242`00000010 : nt!PpvUtilTestStartedPdoStack+0x12
fffff880`035ef860 fffff800`056c6c44 : fffffa80`0c3ce270 fffffa80`0c3ce270 fffffa80`076703f0 00000000`00000001 : nt!PipProcessStartPhase3+0x55c
fffff880`035ef950 fffff800`056c7208 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000010 fffff800`056c7170 : nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x264
fffff880`035efbc0 fffff800`053d7927 : 00000001`00000003 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000084 : nt!PiProcessReenumeration+0x98
fffff880`035efc10 fffff800`052e8021 : fffff800`053d7600 fffff800`055d4001 fffffa80`076a7100 00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x327
fffff880`035efcb0 fffff800`0557a32e : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`076a71a0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`07603890 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`035efd40 fffff800`052cf666 : fffff880`009ee180 fffffa80`076a71a0 fffff880`009f8f40 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`035efd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`035f0000 fffff880`035ea000 fffff880`035eebc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc5000 fffff800`00bcf000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`05215000 fffff800`0525e000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`0525e000 fffff800`05847000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Apr 09 00:15:23 2011 (4D9FDD5B)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00c7b000 fffff880`00cca000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00cca000 fffff880`00cde000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cde000 fffff880`00d3c000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d3c000 fffff880`00dfc000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00e2c000 fffff880`00ed0000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ed0000 fffff880`00edf000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00edf000 fffff880`00f36000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f36000 fffff880`00f3f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f3f000 fffff880`00f49000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f49000 fffff880`00f7c000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f7c000 fffff880`00f89000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f89000 fffff880`00f9e000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f9e000 fffff880`00fb3000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00fb3000 fffff880`00fcd000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01020000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`01028000 fffff880`01146000   iaStorV  iaStorV.sys  Thu Jun 10 20:46:19 2010 (4C11875B)
fffff880`01146000 fffff880`01192000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01192000 fffff880`011e2000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Thu Jul 07 22:47:04 2011 (4E166FA8)
fffff880`011e2000 fffff880`011f4000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01221000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`01221000 fffff880`0123b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0123c000 fffff880`015de000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Fri May 20 12:52:24 2011 (4DD69C48)
fffff880`015de000 fffff880`015e9000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`015e9000 fffff880`015fd000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01672000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01672000 fffff880`01694000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01694000 fffff880`016a3000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`016a7000 fffff880`01740800   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Wed Mar 02 19:01:10 2011 (4D6EDA46)
fffff880`01741000 fffff880`0174c700   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Oct 17 14:25:02 2007 (4716537E)
fffff880`0174d000 fffff880`017ab000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`017ab000 fffff880`017f0000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`017f0000 fffff880`017ff000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01811000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01811000 fffff880`0181b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0181b000 fffff880`0182c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0182c000 fffff880`01839000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01841000 fffff880`019e4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`019e4000 fffff880`019ff000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a2b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`01a2b000 fffff880`01a5b000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01a5b000 fffff880`01a80000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01a80000 fffff880`01a89000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a89000 fffff880`01a92000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a92000 fffff880`01a9b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01a9b000 fffff880`01aa6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01aa7000 fffff880`01b9a000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01b9a000 fffff880`01bfa000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c3a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01c3a000 fffff880`01c50000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01c66000 fffff880`01e6a000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Apr 24 22:37:30 2011 (4DB4DE6A)
fffff880`01e6a000 fffff880`01eb4000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01eb4000 fffff880`01ef6c80   mfewfpk  mfewfpk.sys  Wed Mar 02 19:01:25 2011 (4D6EDA55)
fffff880`01ef7000 fffff880`01f43000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01f43000 fffff880`01f4b000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01f4b000 fffff880`01f68000   sbp2port sbp2port.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01f68000 fffff880`01fa2000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01fa2000 fffff880`01fb4000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01fb4000 fffff880`01fcc000   McPvDrv  McPvDrv.sys  Wed Mar 30 17:00:49 2011 (4D939A01)
fffff880`01fcc000 fffff880`01fd5000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01fd5000 fffff880`01fde000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01fde000 fffff880`01fec000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01fec000 fffff880`01ffc000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c412c0   OEM03Vid OEM03Vid.sys Wed Apr 25 03:42:48 2007 (462F0678)
fffff880`02c42000 fffff880`02c4b000   OEM03Vfx OEM03Vfx.sys Mon Mar 05 05:55:47 2007 (45EBF733)
fffff880`02c4b000 fffff880`02c65c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`02c66000 fffff880`02c99f80   OEM03Afx OEM03Afx.sys Fri Jun 08 04:00:36 2007 (46690CA4)
fffff880`02cd9000 fffff880`02d44000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Fri Feb 02 13:53:57 2007 (45C388C5)
fffff880`02d44000 fffff880`02dc3000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Fri Feb 02 13:55:22 2007 (45C3891A)
fffff880`02dc3000 fffff880`02dc6300   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Fri Feb 02 13:55:48 2007 (45C38934)
fffff880`03200000 fffff880`03224000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`03229000 fffff880`0331d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0331d000 fffff880`03363000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`03363000 fffff880`03387000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`03387000 fffff880`033d0000   e1e6232e e1e6232e.sys Fri Jun 05 15:08:41 2009 (4A296D39)
fffff880`033d0000 fffff880`033dd000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`033dd000 fffff880`033f8000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0422a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`0422a000 fffff880`04231000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04231000 fffff880`045d3000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Fri May 20 12:52:24 2011 (4DD69C48)
fffff880`045e6000 fffff880`045fc000   MOBK     MOBK.sys     Thu Dec 31 22:20:07 2009 (4B3D69E7)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04651000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04651000 fffff880`0465d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0465d000 fffff880`04668000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`04668000 fffff880`04672000   ElRawDsk ElRawDsk.sys Sat Jul 26 13:59:09 2008 (488B65ED)
fffff880`04672000 fffff880`04681000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04681000 fffff880`0469f000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0469f000 fffff880`046b0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`046b0000 fffff880`046d6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`046d6000 fffff880`0475f000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`0475f000 fffff880`04768000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04768000 fffff880`0478e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`0478e000 fffff880`0479eb80   mfenlfk  mfenlfk.sys  Wed Mar 02 19:01:47 2011 (4D6EDA6B)
fffff880`0479f000 fffff880`047ae000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`047ae000 fffff880`047c4000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`047cb000 fffff880`047e6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`047e6000 fffff880`047fa000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`048cb000   VSTCNXT6 VSTCNXT6.SYS Wed Oct 15 20:52:22 2008 (48F69046)
fffff880`048cb000 fffff880`048e1000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`048e4000 fffff880`0493a000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0493a000 fffff880`0494b000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0494b000 fffff880`049bb000   VSTBS26  VSTBS26.SYS  Wed Oct 15 20:54:06 2008 (48F690AE)
fffff880`049bb000 fffff880`049fe000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a3e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`04a3e000 fffff880`04a4b000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`04a4b000 fffff880`04a58000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`04a58000 fffff880`04a68000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04a68000 fffff880`04a74000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04a74000 fffff880`04a75480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04a7d000 fffff880`04bf1000   VSTDPV6  VSTDPV6.SYS  Wed Oct 15 20:57:45 2008 (48F69189)
fffff880`04bf1000 fffff880`04c00000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`04e0c000 fffff880`057cc000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Thu Jul 07 23:17:27 2011 (4E1676C7)
fffff880`057cc000 fffff880`057fb000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`0625c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`0625c000 fffff880`06291a80   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Wed Mar 02 19:02:29 2011 (4D6EDA95)
fffff880`06292000 fffff880`062a3000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`062a3000 fffff880`062af000   NuidFltr NuidFltr.sys Fri Apr 08 18:58:16 2011 (4D9F9308)
fffff880`062af000 fffff880`062bf000   point64  point64.sys  Tue Dec 14 06:09:25 2010 (4D075065)
fffff880`062bf000 fffff880`062cf000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`062d1000 fffff880`0632b000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0632b000 fffff880`06336000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`06336000 fffff880`0634b000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0634b000 fffff880`0636c000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Thu Mar 31 03:15:43 2011 (4D942A1F)
fffff880`0636c000 fffff880`063a9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`063a9000 fffff880`063cb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`063cb000 fffff880`063d0200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`063d1000 fffff880`063fd000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`07200000 fffff880`0728c000   bthport  bthport.sys  Wed Apr 27 23:55:07 2011 (4DB8E51B)
fffff880`0728c000 fffff880`0729a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`072a1000 fffff880`07314300   mfefirek mfefirek.sys Wed Mar 02 19:05:07 2011 (4D6EDB33)
fffff880`07315000 fffff880`07321000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`07321000 fffff880`0733c000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`0733c000 fffff880`0733df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0733e000 fffff880`0734c000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0734c000 fffff880`07365000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`07365000 fffff880`0736d080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0736e000 fffff880`0738b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`0738e000 fffff880`073a6000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Wed Apr 27 23:54:56 2011 (4DB8E510)
fffff880`073a6000 fffff880`073b8000   dc3d     dc3d.sys     Fri Apr 08 18:58:20 2011 (4D9F930C)
fffff880`073b8000 fffff880`073c6000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`073c6000 fffff880`073d9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`073d9000 fffff880`073e7000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`073e7000 fffff880`073f4000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`073f4000 fffff880`07400000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003f3000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0734c000 fffff880`0735d000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff880`0735d000 fffff880`0738e000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`01c50000 fffff880`01c5e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`04231000 fffff880`045d3000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  003A2000
fffff880`045d3000 fffff880`045e6000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`047ae000 fffff880`047cb000   serial.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001D000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a3e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00edf000 fffff880`00f36000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`046d6000 fffff880`0475f000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`048cb000 fffff880`048e1000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`015de000 fffff880`015e9000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0634b000 fffff880`0636c000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Thu Mar 31 03:15:43 2011 (4D942A1F)
fffff880`04e0c000 fffff880`057cc000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Thu Jul 07 23:17:27 2011 (4E1676C7)
fffff880`01192000 fffff880`011e2000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Thu Jul 07 22:47:04 2011 (4E166FA8)
fffff880`0422a000 fffff880`04231000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0469f000 fffff880`046b0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`062bf000 fffff880`062cf000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01020000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`07200000 fffff880`0728c000   bthport  bthport.sys  Wed Apr 27 23:55:07 2011 (4DB8E51B)
fffff880`0738e000 fffff880`073a6000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Wed Apr 27 23:54:56 2011 (4DB8E510)
fffff880`02d44000 fffff880`02dc3000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Fri Feb 02 13:55:22 2007 (45C3891A)
fffff880`02cd9000 fffff880`02d44000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Fri Feb 02 13:53:57 2007 (45C388C5)
fffff880`02dc3000 fffff880`02dc6300   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Fri Feb 02 13:55:48 2007 (45C38934)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0422a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00d3c000 fffff880`00dfc000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01a2b000 fffff880`01a5b000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cde000 fffff880`00d3c000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01672000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`04a58000 fffff880`04a68000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`073b8000 fffff880`073c6000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`073a6000 fffff880`073b8000   dc3d     dc3d.sys     Fri Apr 08 18:58:20 2011 (4D9F930C)
fffff880`04681000 fffff880`0469f000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04672000 fffff880`04681000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01c3a000 fffff880`01c50000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`063a9000 fffff880`063cb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`073c6000 fffff880`073d9000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04231000 fffff880`045d3000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Fri May 20 12:52:24 2011 (4DD69C48)
fffff880`07315000 fffff880`07321000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03229000 fffff880`0331d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0331d000 fffff880`03363000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`03387000 fffff880`033d0000   e1e6232e e1e6232e.sys Fri Jun 05 15:08:41 2009 (4A296D39)
fffff880`04668000 fffff880`04672000   ElRawDsk ElRawDsk.sys Sat Jul 26 13:59:09 2008 (488B65ED)
fffff880`04a3e000 fffff880`04a4b000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`015e9000 fffff880`015fd000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0632b000 fffff880`06336000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`01146000 fffff880`01192000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01811000 fffff880`0181b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c3a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01e6a000 fffff880`01eb4000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`04a4b000 fffff880`04a58000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`05215000 fffff800`0525e000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`03363000 fffff880`03387000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`0625c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`0734c000 fffff880`07365000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`07365000 fffff880`0736d080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0728c000 fffff880`0729a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`01fcc000 fffff880`01fd5000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0123c000 fffff880`015de000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Fri May 20 12:52:24 2011 (4DD69C48)
fffff880`01028000 fffff880`01146000   iaStorV  iaStorV.sys  Thu Jun 10 20:46:19 2010 (4C11875B)
fffff880`047ae000 fffff880`047c4000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`017f0000 fffff880`017ff000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`073d9000 fffff880`073e7000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bc5000 fffff800`00bcf000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`049bb000 fffff880`049fe000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`019e4000 fffff880`019ff000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a2b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`063cb000 fffff880`063d0200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`01fb4000 fffff880`01fcc000   McPvDrv  McPvDrv.sys  Wed Mar 30 17:00:49 2011 (4D939A01)
fffff880`00c7b000 fffff880`00cca000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`0625c000 fffff880`06291a80   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Wed Mar 02 19:02:29 2011 (4D6EDA95)
fffff880`072a1000 fffff880`07314300   mfefirek mfefirek.sys Wed Mar 02 19:05:07 2011 (4D6EDB33)
fffff880`016a7000 fffff880`01740800   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Wed Mar 02 19:01:10 2011 (4D6EDA46)
fffff880`0478e000 fffff880`0479eb80   mfenlfk  mfenlfk.sys  Wed Mar 02 19:01:47 2011 (4D6EDA6B)
fffff880`01eb4000 fffff880`01ef6c80   mfewfpk  mfewfpk.sys  Wed Mar 02 19:01:25 2011 (4D6EDA55)
fffff880`045e6000 fffff880`045fc000   MOBK     MOBK.sys     Thu Dec 31 22:20:07 2009 (4B3D69E7)
fffff880`04bf1000 fffff880`04c00000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`0733e000 fffff880`0734c000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`01694000 fffff880`016a3000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`073e7000 fffff880`073f4000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fb3000 fffff880`00fcd000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01a9b000 fffff880`01aa6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f3f000 fffff880`00f49000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0174d000 fffff880`017ab000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0465d000 fffff880`04668000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01fa2000 fffff880`01fb4000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01aa7000 fffff880`01b9a000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04a68000 fffff880`04a74000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`057cc000 fffff880`057fb000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`06336000 fffff880`0634b000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0479f000 fffff880`047ae000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`017ab000 fffff880`017f0000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01b9a000 fffff880`01bfa000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`0181b000 fffff880`0182c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04651000 fffff880`0465d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0525e000 fffff800`05847000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Apr 09 00:15:23 2011 (4D9FDD5B)
fffff880`01841000 fffff880`019e4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`062a3000 fffff880`062af000   NuidFltr NuidFltr.sys Fri Apr 08 18:58:16 2011 (4D9F9308)
fffff880`01fd5000 fffff880`01fde000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02c66000 fffff880`02c99f80   OEM03Afx OEM03Afx.sys Fri Jun 08 04:00:36 2007 (46690CA4)
fffff880`02c42000 fffff880`02c4b000   OEM03Vfx OEM03Vfx.sys Mon Mar 05 05:55:47 2007 (45EBF733)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c412c0   OEM03Vid OEM03Vid.sys Wed Apr 25 03:42:48 2007 (462F0678)
fffff880`04768000 fffff880`0478e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00f89000 fffff880`00f9e000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f49000 fffff880`00f7c000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01811000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`062af000 fffff880`062bf000   point64  point64.sys  Tue Dec 14 06:09:25 2010 (4D075065)
fffff880`0636c000 fffff880`063a9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cca000 fffff880`00cde000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`01741000 fffff880`0174c700   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Oct 17 14:25:02 2007 (4716537E)
fffff880`03200000 fffff880`03224000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`033dd000 fffff880`033f8000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01221000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`01221000 fffff880`0123b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04651000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`01a80000 fffff880`01a89000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a89000 fffff880`01a92000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a92000 fffff880`01a9b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01f68000 fffff880`01fa2000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`063d1000 fffff880`063fd000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`01f4b000 fffff880`01f68000   sbp2port sbp2port.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01f43000 fffff880`01f4b000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`04a74000 fffff880`04a75480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01c66000 fffff880`01e6a000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Apr 24 22:37:30 2011 (4DB4DE6A)
fffff880`0182c000 fffff880`01839000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01672000 fffff880`01694000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`047e6000 fffff880`047fa000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`046b0000 fffff880`046d6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`011e2000 fffff880`011f4000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`02c4b000 fffff880`02c65c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`0736e000 fffff880`0738b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`0733c000 fffff880`0733df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0493a000 fffff880`0494b000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`062d1000 fffff880`0632b000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`048e4000 fffff880`0493a000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`073f4000 fffff880`07400000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff880`06292000 fffff880`062a3000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`07321000 fffff880`0733c000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`033d0000 fffff880`033dd000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`00f7c000 fffff880`00f89000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01fde000 fffff880`01fec000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01a5b000 fffff880`01a80000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00f9e000 fffff880`00fb3000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01ef7000 fffff880`01f43000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`0494b000 fffff880`049bb000   VSTBS26  VSTBS26.SYS  Wed Oct 15 20:54:06 2008 (48F690AE)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`048cb000   VSTCNXT6 VSTCNXT6.SYS Wed Oct 15 20:52:22 2008 (48F69046)
fffff880`04a7d000 fffff880`04bf1000   VSTDPV6  VSTDPV6.SYS  Wed Oct 15 20:57:45 2008 (48F69189)
fffff880`047cb000 fffff880`047e6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01fec000 fffff880`01ffc000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e2c000 fffff880`00ed0000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ed0000 fffff880`00edf000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0475f000 fffff880`04768000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003f3000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)
fffff880`00f36000 fffff880`00f3f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0734c000 fffff880`0735d000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff880`0735d000 fffff880`0738e000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`01c50000 fffff880`01c5e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`04231000 fffff880`045d3000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  003A2000
fffff880`045d3000 fffff880`045e6000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`047ae000 fffff880`047cb000   serial.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001D000
Bugcheck code 000000C9
Arguments 00000000`00000220 fffff880`0734e710 fffff980`0be52990 fffffa80`0c3ce540
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2327
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 11
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,b6,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 0
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD b600000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.5, DMIVersion 37, Size=2326]
BiosMajorRelease = 0
BiosMinorRelease = 0
BiosVendor = Dell Inc.
BiosVersion = A07
BiosReleaseDate = 02/25/2009
SystemManufacturer = Dell Inc.
SystemProductName = Dell XPS420                  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Dell Inc.
BaseBoardProduct = 0TP406
BaseBoardVersion =    
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2330
CurrentSpeed: 2327
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.5]
[DMI Version - 37]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2326 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Dell Inc.
  BIOS Version                  A07
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             02/25/2009
  BIOS ROM Size                 100000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       10: - APM Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       14: - ESCD Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       21: - Toshiba J-Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       48: - System Vendor Reserved
       49: - System Vendor Reserved
       51: - System Vendor Reserved
       52: - System Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       09: - Fn-Key NET-Boot Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           0
  BIOS Minor Revision           0
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0100h]
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.
  Product Name                  Dell XPS420                  
  Version                       [String Not Specified]
  Serial Number                        
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     [String Not Specified]
  Family                        [String Not Specified]
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 8 - Handle 0200h]
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.
  Product                       0TP406
  Version                          
  Serial Number                                  
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 13 - Handle 0300h]
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.
  Chassis Type                  Tower
  Version                       [String Not Specified]
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 40 - Handle 0400h]
  Socket Designation            CPU
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              bfh - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel
  Processor ID                  fb060000fffbebbf
  Processor Version             [String Not Specified]
  Processor Voltage             8dh - 1.3V
  External Clock                1333MHz
  Max Speed                     5200MHz
  Current Speed                 2333MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Specification Reserved
  L1 Cache Handle               0700h
  L2 Cache Handle               0701h
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number              [String Not Specified]
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0700h]
  Socket Designation            [String Not Specified]
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0020h - 32K
  Installed Size                0020h - 32K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         None
  System Cache Type             Data
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0701h]
  Socket Designation            [String Not Specified]
  Cache Configuration           0281h - Varies Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            1000h - 4096K
  Installed Size                1000h - 4096K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 Specification Reserved
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0a02h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Ethernet [enabled]
  01: Description               Intel Gigabit Ethernet Controller
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0a03h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Sound [enabled]
  01: Description               Intel(R) High Definition Audio Controller
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0a05h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Other [enabled]
  01: Description               IEEE-1394
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0b00h]
  Number of Strings             1
   1                            www.dell.com
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 1000h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              8388608KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 1100h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  1000h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM_1
  Bank Locator                  [String Not Specified]
  Memory Type                   13h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                  7F7F9E0000000000
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                    
  Part Number                   CM2X2048-6400C5   
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 1101h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  1000h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM_3
  Bank Locator                  [String Not Specified]
  Memory Type                   13h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                  7F7F9E0000000000
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                    
  Part Number                   CM2X2048-6400C5   
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 1102h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  1000h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM_2
  Bank Locator                  [String Not Specified]
  Memory Type                   13h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                  7F7F9E0000000000
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                    
  Part Number                   CM2X2048-6400C5   
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 1103h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  1000h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM_4
  Bank Locator                  [String Not Specified]
  Memory Type                   13h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         800MHz
  Manufacturer                  7F7F9E0000000000
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                    
  Part Number                   CM2X2048-6400C5   
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 1300h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           1000h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 1400h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          1100h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   1300h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           01
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 1401h]
  Starting Address              00400000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          1101h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   1300h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           01
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 1402h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          1102h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   1300h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           02
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 1403h]
  Starting Address              00400000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          1103h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   1300h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           02
  Interleave Data Depth         01

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``




  [/font]
```


----------



## markmandyderek (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: HIDCLASS.SYS BSOD*

The external hard drives are plugged in to the electrical outlet (have their own power)

I have been getting Code 43 errors on my Maxtor External HDD lateley could this be the reason all this is happening?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HIDCLASS.SYS BSOD*



markmandyderek said:


> I have been getting Code 43 errors on my Maxtor External HDD lateley could this be the reason all this is happening?


Device Manager error code 43 - 


> Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
> 
> One of the drivers controlling the device notified the operating system that the device failed in some manner. For more information about how to diagnose the problem, see the hardware documentation.
> 
> On the General Properties tab of the device, click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooting wizard.



Any software or drivers installed for Maxtor?



jcgriff2 said:


> If you have software/ drivers loaded for external USB HDDs (like one touch backup) - remove it.


----------



## markmandyderek (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: HIDCLASS.SYS BSOD*

Everything seems to be working fine now that I'v updated my Bluetooth Drivers....Thanks for all your help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HIDCLASS.SYS BSOD*

That is good news.

Thank you for posting back with the outcome - much appreciated.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------

